# What is this pain? is it fibro or something else?



## Clair (Sep 16, 2000)

Ok this is probably going to come out a little odd, I get this intermittent pain in a CFS/ME flare up, it usually happens in my elbows, ankles and knees. Its not like usual muscular pain from fatigue though. It is a deep down strong sharp stabbing yet achey pain feeling like its on the inside of my bones if that makes sense. It comes over my joints in waves, but as I say will only happen in a flare up not at any other time which is odd. It is so painful when it happens I just can't sleep or get into a comfortable position and ibuprofen and heat do little to help.I don't know if its like the pain fibro people get, since I'm not a fibro person....but I'm just curious if anyone else has this and what they think it is.It doesn't really happen that often to me, but when it does its quite worrying.Any clues?


----------



## Clair (Sep 16, 2000)

Well Clair, I think its called over working yourself







have a break and a nice cup of tea and put those feet up.Nothing like getting a bit of sense out of yourself is there?


----------



## M&M (Jan 20, 2002)

I'm glad Clair had a little advice to give you.







I'm not really sure what to think of it, but if it only comes during a flare up it sounds like it could be related.


----------



## 21451 (Nov 30, 2005)

i think i know what your talking about-i get pain like you descibed, but in my legs -it will be all up and down my legs and feet, and even though it is stabbing pains they are litle and sharp, but at the same time i have a deep aching like no musle aches i have ever felt-it only started after i have been havibg problems with my legs stinging and becoming swollen, dr claims i have fibro but i want a second opinion-because when i take a warm or hot bath my shins become real swollen, does anyone with fibo get a stingin pinching type pain and get swelling? thank you


----------



## 16632 (Dec 23, 2005)

Dear Friend,







Try a mixture of glucosamine with chondroitin and MSM. Here is the States can get mixed together in one capsule. Should find there too.







Best wishes


----------

